# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part II



## nastypass (Jul 15, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part II is out today!  Keep spoilery stuff in spoiler tags.

A LOT / 1000 CLOCKS DESTROYED
7 / 7 HORCRUXES DESTROYED
2 / 3 DEATHLY HALLOWS LOST FOREVER


----------



## Phantom (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw it at 0315 this morning. 

After the movie I was stuck in derpface. 


That was amazing.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 15, 2011)

More likely than not I won't see it (never enjoyed pottermovies; i guess i'm in the minority here), but did they censor that one line?


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> More likely than not I won't see it (never enjoyed pottermovies; i guess i'm in the minority here), but did they censor that one line?


Assuming you're talking about Mrs Weasley's most epic line ever, they did _not!_ (Cause you could only imagine the fan uproar)

The entire theater burst into applause when it happened though. It was fantastic.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 15, 2011)

At the end of the movie everyone stood up and held up their "wands" and said, "Mischief managed". 

I also managed to start, "Mysterious ticking noise" partway through the opening credits.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 15, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> Assuming you're talking about Mrs Weasley's most epic line ever, they did _not!_ (Cause you could only imagine the fan uproar)
> 
> The entire theater burst into applause when it happened though. It was fantastic.


Welp, I guess I have a sudden new need to see this movie!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 16, 2011)

Phantom said:


> At the end of the movie everyone stood up and held up their "wands" and said, "Mischief managed".
> 
> I also managed to start, "Mysterious ticking noise" partway through the opening credits.


The fans where you live have gained win points.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd like to see this.



...After I see all of the movies after 3 Do:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 16, 2011)

_you guys

there was a snape cosplayer in the theat__er and after the movie he bustled away and i wanted to say something clever but didn't :(

_My family and I sat in the front row, so now my eyes hurt. All of McGonagall's stuf was win. I loved this movie so so so much.

"I've always wanted to use that spell!"


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 16, 2011)

AAAAHHH

Snape died

Tears roll down my face


----------



## nastypass (Jul 16, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> AAAAHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mersault said:


> Keep spoilery stuff in spoiler tags.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 16, 2011)

I was going to see this last night, but silly bronchitis stopped us from going :'(  I'm better today though, so I'm seeing an afternoon show.  For those who have seen it and read the book, does it stay relatively true to the storyline and events of the book?  I mean, as close as movies can get?


----------



## Ever (Jul 16, 2011)

ACK MUST SEE MUST SEE MUST SEE.

EDIT: I love the epilouge! It's nice that  Harry and Ginny get married, even though in the begging we all wanted  Harry and Hermione to get together, But hey, they had to become  related  somehow.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 17, 2011)

Probably my fave film, now. 

I'm shocked that Snape's memories made me tear up so badly :o I don't think I've teared up like that for a movie since ... ever.

[and yes, I'm still alive]


----------



## Kinova (Jul 17, 2011)

Guhhh so good.



Spoiler



I was so happy with the Prince's Tale sequence! It was all put together so well and the scene in James and Lily's house after Voldemort's attack was so sad. :c I'm not 100% sure, but I think in the book there was at least a bit where Snape was outside the ruined house after the attack, so that was in there even if it wasn't explicitly mentioned he went inside. I always assumed he did, though. I thought it was cool that they moved the Snape-Voldemort standoff to the boathouse from the Shrieking Shack (nasty blood-spattery snake murder aside), because having played the Order of the Phoenix Wii game I was like 'but that's a million miles away _they'll never get there in time_! D:' 

DRACOOOO why couldn't you just have stayed where you were rather than running over to mummy. >:| Though that would have meant that there was no Voldemort attempting the most awkward hug in the history of the world?! Tom Riddle doesn't do hugs, that's why _Tom Riddle is Lord Voldemort_.

The thing that was Harry's bit of Voldemort in the King's Cross section was... gross. I always saw it as the same as the skeletonal Voldemort that Wormtail put in the cauldron at the end of Goblet of Fire, not so... gooey. I liked that Dumbledore was wearing slippers in his afterlife.

Neville was amazing. I panicked a bit when he got blasted away with his sword because I thought it might mean he didn't get to kill the snake, but he did, and it was excellent. I also really liked the whole Chamber of Secrets bit, because I loved the set in that film. :D

They kind of gave up on explaining the Master of Death/sacrifical Harry-protection? And I'm not quite sure why Bella/Voldemort both exploded into cornflakes, but it looked pretty in the 3D.

McGonagall! <3 And poor Molly Weasley, she looked so sad.



Also they were selling these at my cinema, so that was fun.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2011)

Everglider said:


> EDIT: I love the epilouge! It's nice that  Harry and Ginny get married, even though in the begging we all wanted  Harry and Hermione to get together, But hey, they had to become  related  somehow.


So you'd not read the book beforehand?

Anyway, I should hopefully be going to see it on Thursday. I am immensely pleased by what I have heard of it sticking to the book! There are so many parts I really really want to see, I can barely list them. Like Molly's moment, James and Lily and Sirius and Remus reappearing, Neville killing Nagini, the Prince's Tail, McGonagoll kicking some arse, King's Cross, the Malfoys giving up on fighting, Nineteen Years Later and HOW ABOUT THE WHOLE FILM.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw it yesterday, and I have to say I was disappointed.  I guess the battle scenes were OK, but they zipped past the first part of the movie so quickly that I was really put off.  I was also displeased by the little things they changed from the books that could've been put into the movie.  And, to top it all off, my parents wouldn't see it in 3-D, so some parts were less spectacular than they could have been.

All-in-all, one of my least favourites of the series, probably only better than the 6th one.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 17, 2011)

BEST POTTERMOVIE _EVER_
I went to see it at midnight when it came out and it was just amazing! It's been quite a while since I've enjoyed a movie that much.



Spoiler



Snape's memories almost made me cry, and I don't even like Snape that much :C it was just so emotional omg D:

And Neville. NEVILLE WAS AN EFFING _TROOPER_ XD I think he was the best character in that movie. Maybe next to McGonagall.

The epilouge! Albus Severus Potter was the most adorable thing ever, 'nuff said.



My friends and I were sitting right in front of a row of obnoxious guys who were all "WHOO! BATMAN!" and "Is this the new Twilight movie?" before it started. One of them said: "I hope Harry wins, 'cause if he doesn't I'm going to go in the movie and _make him win_." xD

One more thing. When the movie first started, the lights weren't all the way off and people were all "Anti-lumos!" until my friend snarkily says "It's called _Nox_." and someone in front of us turned around and told her to shut up. lol


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 17, 2011)

Five things about it bothered me:

1) Though a bunch of the comic relief stuff Neville got to do was amusing, I was there to watch him be _badass_ and though the killing Nagini bit was there and pretty awesome, it came across almost like it almost happened by accident thanks to how relatively goofy Neville had been in the rest of the movie.

2) I really didn't like the change to the climax. 



Spoiler



I get why they made it - the climax being Harry just explaining the Elder Wand situation to Voldemort with the actual death mostly just an afterthought felt pretty anticlimactic in the book for a lot of people, after all - but it makes the thing with Harry technically owning the wand come off as an _excuse_. "Oh, he beat Voldemort, thanks to the deus ex machina of the Elder Wand not working for him! Why was this? Um, uh... he... actually Harry really owned it the whole time! Yeah!" In the book the revelation actually felt brilliant and like the final piece of the puzzle that caused everything to make sense; in the movie people just burst out laughing at it. Also, the final spell Harry uses to defeat Voldemort being _Expelliarmus_ was one of my favorite things, especially after Voldemort's followers had been using Harry's love for that spell as a means of identifying him earlier in the book; I hated that they just had some lightning shooting between their wands.



3) Originally this bothered me about the _book_, but I was really hoping the movie would add something addressing 



Spoiler



the fact Harry used an Unforgivable Curse when breaking into Gringotts. The whole point of unforgivable curses in the series is that they're terribad and you go to Azkaban for ever using one of them on another person ever, for crying out loud! Why do we have our hero using them without repercussions? At least it's not _quite_ as bad as in the book, since he only used the Imperius Curse rather than the Cruciatus Curse.



4) It's been a while since I read the book so I don't remember if this was addressed there, but: 



Spoiler



as they were breaking into Gringotts, Hermione was Polyjuiced into Bellatrix, they had Bellatrix's wand, and the goblins asked to see her wand for identification. So _why didn't they just show them the wand?_ o_O



5) I've come to the conclusion movie!Voldemort just really, _really_ doesn't do it for me. The ohai-I-have-no-nose makeup makes him look silly rather than frightening, Ralph Fiennes plays him with these really weird inflections and kind of high-pitched voice that's pretty much the antithesis of threatening and makes it really hard to take him seriously, and they keep giving him these bizarre comic relief-ish scenes, like hugging Malfoy. I spent the whole movie _trying_ to find him intimidating and utterly failing, which is sad because one of the things I liked about the book was that it really did manage to make me feel properly like Voldemort was a threat, unlike the previous books (where Voldemort tended to be more in the background being the evil guy who was _behind_ everything than actually doing anything himself). The worst offender is probably 



Spoiler



the "AVADA KEDAVRA!" when he kills Harry; it just sounded _whiny_


. When I find a singing, tapdancing, Quirrell-loving shirtless college musical Voldemort* more intimidating than the official big-budget real-actor serious-business movie version, something is wrong.

* If you don't know what I'm referring to, Google "A Very Potter Musical". And yes, I really did find the scene where Harry confronts Voldemort in the forest and is killed more dramatic in AVPM than in the movie.


Meanwhile! Molly Weasley! :D And _serious_ hats off to 



Spoiler



Helena Bonham Carter, who managed to make me _completely_ believe she was Hermione impersonating Bellatrix rather than actually Bellatrix before and during the Gringotts breakout - I think that's the single most convincing actor-playing-other-character-impersonating-their-character I have _ever_ seen


. I teared up at the Prince's Tale, which I found quite well executed, though I'd have liked to see more of them-as-Hogwarts-students like in the book, as I did when I read it, but suddenly in the movie I also cried when Fred died - I think it was Ron running up and George and Molly and aaa.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 17, 2011)

I must see this movie I must I must I must

Why did my stupid musical have to be on the same damn weekend


----------



## PK (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm confused as for why we're spoiling harry potter, but okay. It was his sled!

Really, though, the movie was _fantastic_. I saw the midnight premier with my girlfriend and tears were everywhere. EVERYWHERE


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> 4) It's been a while since I read the book so I don't remember if this was addressed there, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC the real Bellatrix had gotten a new wand, so they would've known she was an imposter.

Also I fully agree with you on AVPM!Voldy versus movie!Voldy.

I managed _not_ to lose it at Fred and Lupin and Tonks buuuuuut I started bawling at Snape in the Pensieve crying over Harry's mom.

(also related to AVPM, all I could think when Snape was dying was "MY WEINER!" It half-ruined it for me.)


----------



## Blazie (Jul 18, 2011)

Aaaaah more on AVPM:
Voldemort: ...I will kill every last man, woman, and child who tries to conceal you.
*silence*
My thoughts: You forgot "Voldemort out, b*tches."

But, um, more seriously, I enjoyed the movie. :D But my movie theatre ran out of HP 3D glasses so we didn't get to look awesome. :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 18, 2011)

Ampharos said:


> I saw it yesterday, and I have to say I was disappointed.  I guess the battle scenes were OK, but they zipped past the first part of the movie so quickly that I was really put off.  I was also displeased by the little things they changed from the books that could've been put into the movie.  And, to top it all off, my parents wouldn't see it in 3-D, so some parts were less spectacular than they could have been.
> 
> All-in-all, one of my least favourites of the series, probably only better than the 6th one.


How could they 'skip over' the first part of the movie? That part had that whole other Part One movie devoted to it. If you mean the first part of the second half, then how much more time could they spend in the cottage or Gringotts? What changes did you not like?

In other news, I tried hard not to laugh when Voldemort hugged Draco. It must have been so uncomfortable for him, like hugging an unfriendly skeleton. I seem to be one of the people who does find Voldemort scary. This is a guy who didn't hesitate to try to kill a baby, after all. His 'HAHVADA KAHDAVARAH' to Harry was over-the-top, though.

I was kind of disappointed by the lack of the Scalding Charm or whatever on the Lestrange treasure, but they made up for it with the awesome multiplying effect. It wouldn't have worked well, I guess, what with the speed that the treasure multiplied in the movie.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 18, 2011)

Spoiler: wtf where'd the climax go



afaict voldemort just exploded for no apparent reason. what.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 20, 2011)

Spoiler:  The film?



They really should've renamed the film "McGonagall is a Total Badass and Harry and Voldemort do some stuff too". I saw it this evening and the entire cinema gave her a round of applause following "I've always wanted to do that spell". I must find a gif of that scene on Tumblr and watch it until my eyes hurt. She was totally my favourite character in the books, and I was annoyed that they cut quite a bit of her hilarious snark from the films, and the bit where she takes on _four_ Death Eaters, so it was lovely to see her get her moment(s).

We also had a big collective LOL over them (presumably) forgetting to age-up Hermione in the epilogue bit.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 21, 2011)

oh man I was _so annoyed_ that they cut McGonagall verbally destroying Umbridge out of Order of the Phoenix (and they even had her submitting to Umbridge slightly >:(((), I was very happy she got her due in this film. :3 Also: <3 Maggie Smith.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Spoiler:  The film?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this close enough?


----------



## Glace (Jul 21, 2011)

OH MY GOSH 



Spoiler



They did the Mrs. Weaseley (?) killing Bellatrix scene _perfectly_.


 Well in my opinion anyways. And Snape dying made me have a sadface D:


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my god yes I want to take Maggie Smith (and Celia Imrie and Una Stubbs) and force her to be my grandmother <3333 

Before the film started, I asked the people I went to the cinema with who their favourite HP character was, and aside from a vote for Sirius and one for Lockhart (oh Grabby), McGonagall won, hands down.

I'm a little sad my (possibly) favourite McGongall line/scene didn't make it into the film - '"Our Headmaster is taking a short break," said Professor McGonagall, pointing at the Snape-shaped hole in the window' - but I'm pleased with what we got. 

(I also adore the one from Prisoner of Azkaban when they all get up from dinner and Trelawney freaks out, so McGongall says something to the effect of "I think we'll be okay, as long as there isn't a mad axeman outside, waiting to kill the first person to leave.")

And THANK YOU, RES <3


----------



## Espeon (Jul 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Before the film started, I asked the people I went to the cinema with who their favourite HP character was, and aside from a vote for Sirius and one for Lockhart (oh Grabby), McGonagall won, hands down.


Speaking of Lockhart, he [Kenneth Branagh] went to the school which both my parents taught at at around the same time that they were teaching there (though neither of them taught him directly).

Uhm, as for the actual film I went to see it on Friday at 10:45 and was really amazed by it to the point that in the IRC I had to insist on making people change their nicknames to Harry Potter characters. :(

I thought that the 19 years later part in this film was much better than in the book but I suppose that's because they skimmed over a lot of the names and... well, a considerable portion, which made the entire thing less cheesy. I did think the only person who actually looked any older was Draco Malfoy, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm still confused at the people randomly exploding into black confetti or something.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 21, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> And _serious_ hats off to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit lol. You know I never even really thought about it at the time because I was too engrossed in the movie but that /was/ Helena Bonham Carter doing that scene wasn't it. Jesus Christ it's so much better when you actually realize it was the same actress the whole time. xD (I mean obviously it was but you don't think about these things while watching the movie.)

Anyway I loved it <3 the theater I was in clapped quite a bit during the movie. I also teared up twice and then went into full-out sobbing during Snape's memories. It was so _good_ <3


----------



## Ever (Jul 21, 2011)

*SCREAMS* The kids were so fucking cute! Especially Albus Severus Potter! Well, actually, he was the only one.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 21, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Anyway I loved it <3 the theater I was in clapped quite a bit during the movie.


See, I'd never been to a cinema showing before where people had clapped ever. Well, one time people clapped at the end of a showing of, I think, Finding Nemo, and I was confused (were they clapping the guy at the back who was _showing_ us the film?), because it's, as far as I'm aware, not really something that _happens_ in the UK, which made McGongall's round of applause even more epic.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 21, 2011)

Helena Bonham Carter is quite possibly my favourite actress now. I actually had trouble deciding whether it was Emma Watson or HBC doing those scenes! I was like "but that's Hermione" and then "no but it's... aaaa". Good work, HBC. :D

McGonagall is just. I mean. :D Disappointed by lack of desks + chairs though. STILL I love her.

Also, the awkward moment when you get hugged by Lord Voldemort in front of the entire wizarding world. <3333 Also Neville wasn't badass enough but still was awesome.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 21, 2011)

Haven't watched this, but someone posted a GIF of Malfoy getting hugged by Voldemort along with a funny caption and I couldn't stop laughing... ARGH WHERE DID I PUT THE LINK >( 

I almost don't want to see this, just because Bellatrix dies. Good job me, miss out on a whole movie just because your favourite character dies, way to be petty.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 26, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> 4) It's been a while since I read the book so I don't remember if this was addressed there, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that at the time as well, but if you think about it, Bellatrix would have told everyone that Harry et. al. had stolen her wand, and so they'd be on the lookout for anyone using it to impersonate her. Thus showing her wand off would be a surefire way of telling them that they weren't actually Bellatrix.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 27, 2011)

Byrus said:


> Haven't watched this, but someone posted a GIF of Malfoy getting hugged by Voldemort along with a funny caption and I couldn't stop laughing... ARGH WHERE DID I PUT THE LINK >(


it's here for anyone who wants it


----------

